# Tt Height From Ground To Top Of Roof



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Does anyone know TT Height from ground to roof? i park mine 1/2 hr away so not easy to run out and measure. want to buy a regular ladder but not too big of a size. we rocked Tropical Storm Hermine unintentionally so i want to check caulking on roof. What size/type ladder would you recommend?
as always many thanks.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

They might be different, but mine is 11'4".

Edit: From http://www.keystonerv.com/previous-years?brand=Outback&year=2012

Yours is 10' 11"


----------



## mj1angier (Jul 15, 2016)

Are you wanting to mount a ladder or just buy a free standing ladder. If free standing maybe something like this:

https://www.amazon.com/Telescopic-Telescoping-Ladder-Extension-Generic/dp/9996981126/ref=lp_553480_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1478124532&sr=1-1


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

hi: just looking for a lightweight free standing ladder so i can get up on the TT roof. borrowed one from my neighbor. it has multiple telescoping options and wide ends but too heavy.


----------

